# Apexi FC controlling boost



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi guys 

I recently purchased an apexi power FC and apexi boost commander for my r32 gtr.

Just out of interest when apexi FC fitted with boost commander kit will it allow me to control the level of boost from the handset of the FC or is it just a kit to enable boost levels to be set up on mapping?


Many thanks!


----------



## Smalley333 (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you have to have the boost commander to change boost then? I thought It could change it with the standard boost controller? But I'm not sure but do need to no before mine goes for mappin


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

Smalley333 said:


> Do you have to have the boost commander to change boost then? I thought It could change it with the standard boost controller? But I'm not sure but do need to no before mine goes for mappin


I was under the impression that you can not do it with the apexi fc alone so I specifically bought one that came with a kit same as this 


NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR Apexi Power L-JETRO Commander Boost Control RB26 | eBay

I was under the impression it was required in order to control and lift up boost?


----------



## Smalley333 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooo maybe then mate. Think I need to be buying one then unless someone else can shed some light on it for us


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

My mate has power FC on his s14 and when he clicks on boost on the menu it does nothing and he believes it's because he hasn't got the controller kit and obviously it can't work the manual controller?


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

Smalley333 said:


> Ooo maybe then mate. Think I need to be buying one then unless someone else can shed some light on it for us


Hopefully hahah


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

You need to Boost solenoid kit then you can use the controller to control boost.

APEXi 415-A013 Power FC Boost Controller Kit Add-on


----------



## Smalley333 (Jun 12, 2014)

So it's as cheep to get a normal boost controller. Is there any advantages to keep it connected to the apexi?


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

dragerboy said:


> You need to Boost solenoid kit then you can use the controller to control boost.
> 
> APEXi 415-A013 Power FC Boost Controller Kit Add-on


Yeah that's what I got with my power FC. I bought it second hand straight off another r32 gtr.

I'm going to assume the fact that I don't have every single part in that picture is because it's a universal kit for all apexi controllers and pieces vary per model car?


*edit* I actually read the description and answered my own question lol


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

The picture was pretty poor but it seems to have all the bits.
You bought a 2nd hand PFc with hand commander and boost kit.
The boost kit comprises a solenoid valve, MAP sensor and some wiring.
The MAP sensor will plug electrically into the side of the Fc and will take its boost signal from the plenum.
The solenoid valve will replace the standard Nissan valve and connect electrically to the existing Nissan wiring. 
Mating the actuator control pipework from the new solenoid valve with the existing Nissan plumbing may need some assistance. 
Once the Fc is "told" that there is a boost kit fitted, you can read boost pressure as well as dial in your set boost, all from the commander.
It will take some fiddling to set the duty cycle but it's all done from the commander.
Considering the cost, the Fc's boost kit isn't great value, but for those wanting a clutter free cabin, it's the best option.


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

geoffree said:


> The picture was pretty poor but it seems to have all the bits.
> You bought a 2nd hand PFc with hand commander and boost kit.
> The boost kit comprises a solenoid valve, MAP sensor and some wiring.
> The MAP sensor will plug electrically into the side of the Fc and will take its boost signal from the plenum.
> ...



Thanks for the great information really appreciate it!

I did not specifically get the FC with commander kit it sort of just came with it as I was mainly after the FC itself,so may aswel give it a go now while it's there.


I won't personally be fitting it all I will be getting it fitted before it's had dyno and mapping so with any luck all the parts are there haha!


Thank you for a great response!!!


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

A lot of people go down the route of getting a separate boost controller due to having more functions such as the AVCR , where you can set you boost level to drop back as you rise higher in the Rev range and give you more control over your boost
However if you want to continue down the boost controller route. There is a pfc boost controller trigger ( button) that you can attach to your steering wheel , that one press of the button switches you between Hi/Lo boost


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

simplysideways said:


> A lot of people go down the route of getting a separate boost controller due to having more functions such as the AVCR , where you can set you boost level to drop back as you rise higher in the Rev range and give you more control over your boost
> However if you want to continue down the boost controller route. There is a pfc boost controller trigger ( button) that you can attach to your steering wheel , that one press of the button switches you between Hi/Lo boost


You can do that with Datalogit, but it's not a standard feature.

The PFC boost control kit gives 4 preset boost levels and also provides fuel cut on overboost (which is quite a nice additional feature).


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know much about datalogit so can't comment on that.
However the fuel cut on over boost on the PFC isn't an ideal scenario especially if the foot is still planted which will make the car lean out even more.
The PFC PRO, has ignition cut which is the best alternative , either option is outdated compared to modern ecu's


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

BenTaylor200 said:


> You can do that with Datalogit, but it's not a standard feature.
> 
> The PFC boost control kit gives 4 preset boost levels and also provides fuel cut on overboost (which is quite a nice additional feature).


Cheers for the info dude!

Are the presets factory or can you set the pre sets you want yourself?


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

The beauty of the hand commander is settings can be altered very easily.
The fuel cut isn't a lean-out, it's a hard cut so not going to cause lean-out damage, undies…….maybe.
It's a safety device if actual boost exceeds set boost by more than approx 0.25 bar.
Very easy to do if you start with a low set boost, the cut will soon wake you up. 
I suggest you download the hand commander manual. It's for an RX7?? so some features shown are not applicable but you'll still get the basics.
Setting boost and suitable duty cycle will take some experimentation. 
The ability to pull mass timing and then have the Fc revert to previous setting on re-start is a great feature. Very handy if you score a bad batch of fuel and see high knock etc.


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

geoffree said:


> The beauty of the hand commander is settings can be altered very easily.
> The fuel cut isn't a lean-out, it's a hard cut so not going to cause lean-out damage, undies…….maybe.
> It's a safety device if actual boost exceeds set boost by more than approx 0.25 bar.
> Very easy to do if you start with a low set boost, the cut will soon wake you up.
> ...



Sweet man thanks I'll check that out! Your full of information haha! So if it does hit cut out it won't damage anything which is a real good idea!

Can't wait to get it on now and get it remapped!


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

If you're still on ceramic turbos, there's a tendency to set a low boost.
In those cases, the turbos spin up so quickly you often see the cut. (actual boost exceeds set boost by more than 0.25bar)
And of course it's impossible to have boost lower than actuator pressure, so there will be some experimentation to get it just right.


----------



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

Going to sound so newbie but I'm not sure if my turbos are ceramic or not,all I know is I'm running uprated turbos Greddy t517z (newly imported car hence lack of history)


----------

